

Ask PG: What's the black bar on the top of the screen? - ComputerGuru

Title says it all. Woke up this morning with a black bar on the top of my pretty, green (#56b530) bar at the top. What gives?
======
yan
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2712469>

